# Red Buck



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Since the old man died, this lad is my next best buck, expectant father of 2 litters and possibly 3 more in coming weeks.

Reflection off the glass gives him a mottled appearance but he is solid


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

top looks fab,whats the belly like?


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

I'll attempt some pictures in a bit, but he is a pain in the rear and does squeak a lot :roll:


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

at least he's fit.My reds came from just one buck who I used to make red brindles . when the breeder opened the maxey it shot out,flew through the air and landed on my leg,like a flying squirrel.All the offspring were the same,many generations later the wildness has gone along with the squeaking,it's moved to Marks dutch,they are possesed by the wild squeakiness.


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Haaa! i have the same problem whenever i get blacks pop up in litters, they are crazy, i had one the other week that i went to take a picture of and it flew across the shed into the dark shadows and disappeared :shock: i did find in the next day stuck in a tub, but i have its two brothers as well and they are all nutty. I never keep them.

The reds are quite vocal, bucks moreso than the doe. But they're deffo worth it! I want more of them for sure, they're the only type i have patience for, lol


----------



## kellyt (Nov 23, 2011)

Handsome boy!


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Love the colouring, he is gorgeous


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

That is a very attractive mouse indeed


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

He's a nice bright red; I like it!

My blue tricolors freak when I open their tank; they settle down once they are in The Hand, mostly, but do sound off when I get a hold of them, at first.


----------



## SablePanther (Oct 14, 2011)

Ohhhhh he is STUNNING!


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Stunning is just the word!


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Only pic i got before he tried to do a runner


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

Really great colour. Absolutely beautiful!
I think I'm in love :lol:


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

the under isn't as good as the top a tad light and patchy.The top looks like it belongs to a winner so the aim would be to get a mouse with that top and as near as possible,matching belly.Mind you ,we've all got the same problem.All round though it's an excellent effort,well done :clap


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Oh yes, I like him!


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Love the type on him, and lovely top colour too! Nice one.


----------



## RockyMountainMice (Jan 16, 2012)

Wow he's marvelous.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I opened this thread and I swear I nearly fainted when I saw him... Is he dom red or recessive?


----------



## Donski (Jan 5, 2012)

Wow !


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

wow he's been tangoed....


----------

